
Biohack The Planet Science 2019 Las Vegas 8/31-9/1 - drallison
https://mailchi.mp/theodin/biohack-the-planet-science-conference-in-las-vegas?e=36c588555f
======
drallison
The biohacking community is a bit like the personal computer community was
thirty years ago, exciting, rapidly growing, and vibrant. I keep looking for a
kit that will let my grandkids grow glow-in-the-dark bunnnies.

